# LOOKING FOR TANYA FAUX



## bkp (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi my name is Bryan Kelsen. I am a photographer in Colorado and I am trying to get in touch with Tanya Faux. I would like to talk to her about a photo that I took of her paddling this past season here in Colorado and using it as part of a fundraising project. If anyone has her email address and could pass mine along to her I would greatly appreciate it. My email is [email protected].

Thank you for your help.

-Bryan
www.bryankelsen.com
719.406.1331


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I think you would have your best luck of looking for her info here

http://www.riverangels.com/ssp/the-angels


----------



## bkp (Mar 19, 2006)

*Looking for Tanya*

Thanks for the beta...I will give it a try.

-Bryan

www.bryankelsen.com


----------

